#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Comunicação entre 2 RouterBoard

## Perin

Pessoal me tire uma duvida:, com duas RB eu colocando o ip 172.16.50.100/30 na ether 5 na primeira RB e 172.16.50.101/30 na segunda RB eu consigo me comunicar com ambas? estou tentando fazer aqui mais a mesma não pinga um na outra.

Eu queria que uma RB enxergasse a outra. São duas 750GL, é mais pra monitoramento do escritorio..

----------


## berghetti

Você vai ter que usar nas RBs os IPS 172.16.50.101 e 172.16.50.102.

O IP final 100 seria o IP da rede.

----------


## netonline

O ip 100 é o netword da rede, os ips para colocar nas rbs são o 101 e 102, no caso rb1 >> 172.16.50.101/30 e a rb02 172.16.50.102/30

----------

